# Neuschwanstein from a paraglider



## Spoonman (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2012)

Are those your toes?


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Are those your toes?



Yea,  those are my sneaks


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2012)

You da man. 

Reminds me of a story- my cousin and his wife recently travelled to Europe. Darin is rather fluent in French, Tracy has no clue. So they were talking about paragliding and Tracy used her smartphone to attempt a translation of her question about this subect. Only - for whatever reason-  the result was "how long have you been snorting coke". LOL


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 22, 2012)

Spoonman said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Are those your toes?
> ...


That's beautiful, Spoonman. I have a picture of Neuschweinstein in my favorite desktop Wallpapers repertoire, and I've walked the gracious halls of the Castle. It is totally fabulous inside and out.

Your pictures are spectacular. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 22, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> You da man.
> 
> Reminds me of a story- my cousin and his wife recently travelled to Europe. Darin is rather fluent in French, Tracy has no clue. So they were talking about paragliding and Tracy used her smartphone to attempt a translation of her question about this subect. Only - for whatever reason-  the result was "how long have you been snorting coke". LOL


it was a pretty wild ride and kind of spur of the moment


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 22, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



amazing place isn't it.  i'll have to post some of the other ones i took from ground level  lol

did you go to Linderhoff as well?


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 23, 2012)

Is that the one that was built in the thirteenth or fourteenth century? If so, yes. If not, likely. When I went it was still "West Germany" if that helps.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 26, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Is that the one that was built in the thirteenth or fourteenth century? If so, yes. If not, likely. When I went it was still "West Germany" if that helps.


it is one of ludwigs other castles.   about and hour away


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 26, 2012)

What was it like? (The old one we saw preceded Ludwig by 300 years or more.)

We saw one with beautiful pink lily pads in long shallow pools that were so pretty.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish dat was me under my canopy!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoonman said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > You da man.
> ...


How so?

If I was in the neighborhood with my wing, I'd go out of my way to make teh flight.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 1, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> What was it like? (The old one we saw preceded Ludwig by 300 years or more.)
> 
> We saw one with beautiful pink lily pads in long shallow pools that were so pretty.



very ornate. I have some pictures of the grounds.  They don't let you take pictures inside the castle itself.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 1, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I had no equipment over there with me. We had hired a tour guide to take us to a number of different places over a two week period. She invited us out for dinner one night with a bunch of her friends. We all got to talking about interests and hobbies. One of her friends owned a paragliding outfit. we were going on a tour of the castles a few days later and he joined us and hooked us up with the equipment.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Spoonman (Nov 2, 2012)

Oddball said:


>



very nice


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 3, 2012)

Spoonman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > What was it like? (The old one we saw preceded Ludwig by 300 years or more.)
> ...


Thanks for saying very ornate. I'd forgotten that one. The grounds were amazing on the fabulous residence we saw. Oh, wait, there was a queen's room mentioned, and the way they were talking, Ludwig made his unfortunate end young and unmarried. So, I'm not sure. We were taken around to so many beautiful places when we were there. The company that arranged our trip started in 1862 and built tailoring equipment. They were very good to hardworking businesses, even if your shop was small and in a remote community. We saw the best of the best things in Germany, plus a boat trip down the Rhine that defies description it was so amazing. We saw a vinyard built on the steepest grade in the high hills above the Rhine in one area. They utilized every inch of space like nothing I've ever seen. 

But that trip to Bavaria and Neuschwanstein was the very best, not to mention the black forest cake at a bakery/cafe on the trip up. There was a train trip, Hofbrau Haus, and a restaurant where they sang German folk songs in English so we could understand them. One night we saw ledernhosen dancers (?). Day trips included shopping at Karlsruhe, a church in which every wall was covered with the most amazing relief wooden sculptures everywhere and a clock shop and gift store in an Alpine village. The old world architecture was totally amazing. I have no idea how people could weather a world war and still fixed and replaced everything that was destroyed in a better way than it was before. The only thing I didn't like was seeing white asparagus growing out in fields. There, it is regarded as a delicacy. Here, when I cut asparagus to lightly cook it, the light stuff is always tough and goes to the recycle bin. However, I never saw such well-cared-for crops as we passed seen from our tour bus on the autobahn.

/memory lane


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 5, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



where you in Oberammergau?  That is a unique alpine villlage with lots of quaint shops near the castle region.  here is a link to linderhof.  Schloss Linderhof - inside Linderhof Palace   We still don't have power at home so i can't post my pics yet


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Spoonman said:


>



Oh. Mm. Gee.
You are one lucky person, you know that??
That is awesome....beautiful.......breath-taking........I would love to see that castle.....not sure I would want to paraglide....but the castle is splendid...from pictures I have seen. This is one of the best I have ever seen of the castle....because it was taken by a 'real' someone ~LoL~
I have downloaded several on my phone and use them as wallpaper.....but this is great spoonman *smiles*


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Are those your toes?
> ...



Are your feet in those sneaks?

just repped you, so I need to know if I should double neg/iggy for misleading me.

Thank you for your time in this ever important matter.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 7, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------

